# We picked our little girl!!!



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just wanted to introduce Mila our little girl who I just love so much already!
I can already see how fast she's grown in just a week and it's crazy! 
Luckily I live close enough to her breeder I am able to come up every weekend to see her and visit with the other puppies until she is 8 weeks old. 



















She is the one in the middle. 
Photo courtesy of: SentinelHarts German Shepherds


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

She is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very pretty pup! Congrats!


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Puppy !


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She's a very pretty little girl. Cool that you can go visit her!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

I just wanted to share some pictures with everyone of Mila from today. She is getting so big so fast I love being able to watch her grow and I can't wait to bring her home!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry about the same pic 3x its my first time using photobucket! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a sweet face!


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

She does have a sweet face doesn't she? As soon as I pick her up all she does is give kisses, she's the best  I get to bring her home next week and I'm enjoying my sleep and sleeping in as much as I can until then lol!!


----------



## BlueFalc0n (Jan 16, 2017)

She's a Ham and a Cutie!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-adorable pup


----------



## Ouaf (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Mila is home now, its only been one day but we are very happy! She got a little carsick on the way home but soon after fell asleep and when she woke up it was over  She has been recharging and sleeping mostly so far but she does wake up to play a little and visit with us. She has been eating, drinking and going to the bathroom luckily and is very gentle, when she gets mouthy it is easy to redirect it to a toy so far... She slept well in her crate last night, no accidents. I was up every 2 hours but she went right back to sleep after she went outside. So far so good, she has a vet check up tomorrow and we are just waiting to see more of her personality break out. My son adores her and is so respectful and sweet towards her, he said he is no longer an only child because he now has a little sister lol. I am so happy to have her home and will share these pics. I have to get the rest uploaded from my camera!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Your Mila is absolutely adorable. :wub: Congrats and enjoy your little girl!! :smile2:


----------



## Livinthegoodlife (Mar 9, 2017)

She is beautiful!!!


----------

